# Finally!!!!!



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

Well.. 
egg 1 got cracked..

egg 2 got tossed out of the dish when another bird wanted to use it.. (days away from hatching!)

well she layed 2 more.. and finally I have a little baby dove!!!!
one egg left should hatch in the next 3 days!










TALK ABOUT UGLY!!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you sure it's a good idea to let them raise babies on top of birdseed? Even with just hay a nest can get pretty gross--enough that you have to clean it periodically and replace the bedding. I can imagine that seeds would rot as they got wet with poop. :/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

in the next three days?.. it will be so far behind the first one... it will not beable to compete for feedings... you would be wise to get hand feeding formula..and get info on how do to that.


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

i have made that dish into a nest.. they just kept tossing it out... 

its pretty common for them to lay in the feed dishes and not a problem at all.. 
and its soft enough to keep the eggs and holds heat well.. 

so what ever floats there boat.. i just make sure its about half full always..

and doves do not lay both eggs at the same time.. they are always 1-3 days apart


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I know that it's common for them to try to lay in the feed dishes if nothing that they see as better is provided. I just think that once those babies get to pooping that seed is going to rot and potentially cause disease. Can't you dump the seed and put in some pine needles?


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe ill try that ... I tried spangum moss and tbe toss it all out so I figured seesd is better than nothing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes it is common for them to lay days apart.. if she sits the first egg it will hatch allot sooner than the second, which makes the second behind.. and small..and will be hard to compete for feedings..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

im faster said:


> Maybe ill try that ... I tried spangum moss and tbe toss it all out so I figured seesd is better than nothing


My ringnecks were really excited about the pine needles when I gave it to them--so I figured that your's might like them too.


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

2nd baby hatched 2 days later both doing well so far


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

Switched to pine needles and they parents wont sit on the babies.. its been about 15 min im gonna switch back soon..


----------

